
The Story of Bob.com - swyx
http://bob.com/the-story-of-bob-com/
======
loggedinmyphone
Forgot about Bob! I grew up under the shadow of Microsoft but it's easy to
forget about it entirely when I see nothing but Linux and Mac nowadays. Funny
to remember what a cancer that company truly was/is.

